# Fort Yargo Show ? End of Mar-Apr



## AllAmerican (Feb 28, 2017)

Can anyone confirm the dates and what to expect at this show?  Thanks.


----------



## apoint (Feb 28, 2017)

Never heard of it but would like to go.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 1, 2017)

http://fylhs.com/2017MarketFaireFlyer.html

from woodworking , blacksmithing , wild edibles , skills from the 1790's ...

I am doing friction fire demos this year , come on out and see us ....


----------



## elmer_fudd (Mar 2, 2017)

Yargo is in my back yard.  I plan on being there!


----------

